# Loachman's Next Airframe



## Michael OLeary (6 May 2009)

*Fly another day: The James Bond inspired 'microcopter' that will come in packs of three*









> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 2:58 PM on 05th May 2009
> 
> It is the size of a cigarette packet and it could provide soldiers of the future with battleground intelligence at the flick of a joy stick.
> ...



See video and photos at link.


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2009)

Hah.

While small is generally better for helicopters, there is, of course, a limit.

If I can't strap it on, I'm not terribly interested. Something that seats two - an Observer or a date - is about right.

I've had enough of non-rideable aircraft, rotary- or seized-wing, to last a lifetime thank you very much.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 May 2009)

Still checking the Toronto surplus stores for an old Kiowa?


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2009)

There might still be some in Mountainview.


----------



## Journeyman (6 May 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> If I can't strap it on, I'm not terribly interested.






[ Note that I'm not providing _any_ comment ]


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 May 2009)

Journeyman, you beat me to it...

/Looks for Vern in 3..2....1....


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There might still be some in Mountainview.



There's one in Kingston, just have to take it off the pesky concrete pedestal its on! I think it even comes with a co-pilot mannequin so you can fly in the carpool lane.


----------



## Danjanou (6 May 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There might still be some in Mountainview.



Best I could do for you. It might need a new paint job

http://www.controller.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=1152361


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 May 2009)

And only $345,000, isn't that just spare change on a pilot's salary?   >


----------



## Danjanou (6 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And only $345,000, isn't that just spare change on a pilot's salary?   >



Yes us grunts may have to settled for something a little more austere

http://www.aerotrader.com/find/listing/1961-hiller-aircraft-corp-h23+d-95057058

Only flown on weekends by a little old lady to church 46K obo

Fair number of classics on that site. I should se if my Legion branch wants one of the Hueys for the roof instead of the 105 for the front lawn.

http://www.globalplanesearch.com/view/all/AllHEMI.htm


----------



## Redeye (6 May 2009)

There are a couple there.  And some CF-5B's.  And a pile of old T-Birds, including one in a really slick black paint scheme.  A couple of them have US civilian registration numbers on them, wondering if they've been sold.  The Kiowas at MV look in pretty rough shape though.  I'd go with the Kingston one probably.



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> There might still be some in Mountainview.


----------



## NL_engineer (6 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And only $345,000, isn't that just spare change on a pilot's salary?   >



He can blow his tour money on it  ;D


----------

